# World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht? Update!



## Superwip (4. Juni 2011)

Wie die Amerikanische Seite MMO Champion durch Datamining des Interfacecodes der Patch 4.2 Testversion herausgefunden hat wird das beliebte MMORPG World of Warcraft mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in absehbarer Zukunft ein 64 Bit Update erhalten; damit würde das RAM Hungrige MMO zu den wenigen 64 Bit Spielen gehören

Durch das 64 Bit Update könnte -genügend RAM vorrausgesetzt- die Performance, speziell in Situationen mit großen Spieleransammlungen sowie hoher Sichtweite deutlich gesteigert werden (WoW läuft aktuell unter den genannten Bedingungen zum Teil selbst auf High-End Systemen nicht flüssig), man könnte so auch zuweilen beobachteten Abstürzen des Spiels durch zu hohe RAM Auslastung etwa aufgrund von RAM Hungrigen Interface Addons vorbeugen

Hardwaretechnisch gesehen wäre das Update definitiv ein großer Schritt bei der Etablierung von 64Bit im Gamingbereich

Quelle:
MMO-Champion - Tier 12 Hunter Preview, 64 Bits Client, iPhone Authenticator, Occu'thar Video

```
[B]GlueStrings.lua[/B]
        if ( IsWindowsClient() ) then
            if ( Is64BitClient() ) then
                dllURL = SCANDLL_URL_WIN64_SCAN_DLL;
            else
                dllURL = SCANDLL_URL_WIN32_SCAN_DLL;
            end
        end
 
[B]AccountLogin.lua[/B]
SCANDLL_URL_WIN32_SCAN_DLL = "http://us.scan.worldofwarcraft.com/update/Scan.dll";
SCANDLL_URL_WIN64_SCAN_DLL = "http://us.scan.worldofwarcraft.com/update/Scan-64.dll";
```
 
*Update:* auf den Patch 4.3 Testservern ist nun in den Launcher-Voreinstellungen die Option "32-Bit Client starten" erschienen; sie ist allerdings noch grau hinterlegt und lässt sich nicht _deaktivieren_; wann die Option final implementiert wird wurde nicht bekannt gegeben, möglicherweise aber auch erst mit dem kommenden Addon

Der 64-Bit Client ist damit offiziell; der 64 Bit Modus soll wie erwartet keine Auswirkungen auf die Grafik haben, das Spiel aber auf 64Bit Systemen, insbesondere solchen mit viel RAM performanter und auch stabiler machen

*Update:* mittlerweile ist der 64bit Client in der Patch 4.3.2 Testversion verfügbar

PCGH Test: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...sserung-Praxis-Artikel-des-Tages/Spiele/Test/ 

Wann der 64Bit Client final veröffentlicht wird ist weiter unklar


----------



## Heli-Homer (4. Juni 2011)

Also das is mal ne super sache.
Nach dx11 jetzt das, wow wird nach und nach immer ansehlicher.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Ich mag das Spiel an sich zwra nicht aber die Fortschrittlichkeit gefällt mir.
Blizzard macht irgendwie nix falsch...oder alles richtig?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Ein LAA-Flag könnte schon jetzt helfen – auf Kosten der Stabilität. Wenn ein Spiel 64 Bit braucht, dann aber _WoW_ & Co. Ihr seht: Eines der verhasstesten Spiele unserer Zeit (so wirkt es zumindest) mausert sich zur Technologiespitze (erst DX11, dann 64 Bit). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie alt das Spiel eigentlich ist..


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Aber was da in der Zeit alles nachgepatched wurde o.O

Mal sehn was das bringt... *kritisch guck*


----------



## bloodhound01 (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn man zwischen 32/64bit umschalten kann gerne.....sonst ehr net weil DX11 macht momentan auch bei einigen (mir auch) probleme. Abstürze nach unbestimmter Zeit  unter DX9 ist alles TOP. Aber BTW unter welchen bedingungen ruckelt WoW bitte? Ich kann die regler net weiter aufreißen, nur kantenglättung würde noch höher gehen, (steht auf 4x) aber in 1920x1080 sieht man das eh kaum. In OG steh ich mit min.45 fps da......meisten´s aber 50-70fps in dx9 unter dx11 80-120fps (in einigen situationen auch 400+ fps) und es geht schon noch mehr als mein Rechner  2 xeon´s, SLI und co.....



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein LAA-Flag könnte schon jetzt helfen – auf Kosten der Stabilität. Wenn ein Spiel 64 Bit braucht, dann aber _WoW_ & Co. Ihr seht: Eines der verhasstesten Spiele unserer Zeit (so wirkt es zumindest) mausert sich zur Technologiespitze (erst DX11, dann 64 Bit).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Crysis 2 wird noch aufholen......die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und die Wahrheit immer zuerst


----------



## Heli-Homer (4. Juni 2011)

bloodhound01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zwischen 32/64bit umschalten kann gerne.....sonst ehr net weil DX11 macht momentan auch bei einigen (mir auch) probleme. Abstürze nach unbestimmter Zeit  unter DX9 ist alles TOP. Aber BTW unter welchen bedingungen ruckelt WoW bitte? Ich kann die regler net weiter aufreißen, nur kantenglättung würde noch höher gehen, (steht auf 4x) aber in 1920x1080 sieht man das eh kaum. In OG steh ich mit min.45 fps da......meisten´s aber 50-70fps in dx9 unter dx11 80-120fps (in einigen situationen auch 400+ fps) und es geht schon noch mehr als mein Rechner  2 xeon´s, SLI und co.....




Naja das stimmt schon, aber es gibt immer einige spieler die auf hohem niveau raiden oder im PVP-segment oben mitspielen die bei fps einbrüchen nicht wirklich begeistert sind.
Wie auch immer, das spiel aufwerten ist eine prima idee da vor allem wow eine enorm große und schöne welt liefert die nur im richtigen licht gesehen werden muss.
Dx11 und 64bit sind somit eine mal nicht inhaltliche sondern stylische weiterentwicklung in einem spiel welches bis jetzt hauptsächlich im langen und überzeugendem spielspaß aufwartete.

Mfg heli-homer


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



> Aber BTW unter welchen bedingungen ruckelt WoW bitte? Ich kann die regler net weiter aufreißen, nur kantenglättung würde noch höher gehen, (steht auf 4x) aber in 1920x1080 sieht man das eh kaum. In OG steh ich mit min.45 fps da......meisten´s aber 50-70fps in dx9 unter dx11 80-120fps (in einigen situationen auch 400+ fps)


 
Sehr große Spieleransammlungen, bei Communityevents etwa z.B. oder seinerzeit Tausendwinter... aber das gibt es ja in der Form nichtmehr



> und es geht schon noch mehr als mein Rechner  2 xeon´s, SLI und co.....


 
Nicht viel mehr; WoW profitiert soweit ich weiß maximal von drei Kernen (und auch das nur sehr eingeschränkt), Multi GPU wird auch nur eingeschränkt unterstützt und schadet teils mehr als es nutzt


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

wenn ich mich an die eröffnung von AQ erinner  der gesammte server war in sili un es hat gelaggt bis zum getno. laufend is der server abgeschmiert, vom tollen event hat keiner was mitbekommen und als danach noch der massenfight losging war alles zu spät xD da war wow noch kuhl ^^


----------



## Heli-Homer (5. Juni 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich an die eröffnung von AQ erinner  der gesammte server war in sili un es hat gelaggt bis zum getno. laufend is der server abgeschmiert, vom tollen event hat keiner was mitbekommen und als danach noch der massenfight losging war alles zu spät xD da war wow noch kuhl ^^




Jaja ich als kleiner frisch 60ger gimp mittendrin aufem office pc von meinem dad  jaja war noch kuhl ^^
Aber vllt kommt soetwas in der art nochmal und die world of warcraft ist bestens gerüstet für schlachten dieser art.


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Maximal 3 Kerne unterstützt wow ?

CPU Scaling: AMD : World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm--Tom's Performance Guide <- Sieht bei AMD zumindest ganz anders aus.

CPU Scaling: Intel : World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm--Tom's Performance Guide <- Bei Intel merkt su ab 2 Kernen keine Spürbaren Verbesserungen mehr.

Schade nur das du nen X6 brauchst um mit nem 2Kern I5 halbwegs mitzuhalten


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

DX11 bei WoW hab ich nie verstanden,..wirken die Steine dann noch eckiger ? 

ne "Hass" und Spass mal kurz bei seite, schon interessant zu sehen wie das Spiel versucht wird auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik zu halten damit alle Spieler bzw alle Rechnertypen was von haben


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn ich mich an die eröffnung von AQ erinner  der gesammte server war in sili un es hat gelaggt bis zum getno. laufend is der server abgeschmiert, vom tollen event hat keiner was mitbekommen und als danach noch der massenfight losging war alles zu spät xD da war wow noch kuhl ^^


 
Da war ich auch noch mit von der Partie. Man musste sich alle 10 Sekunden neu einlogen und als die Tore dann aufgingen ist man in einem Standbildgezerge gestorben. Heute kann mir das Spiel gestohlen bleiben. Mitlerweile ist es doch nur noch Beschäftigungstherapie, da der Schwierigkeitsgrad, die Balance, die Unterschiede der Klassen und die Abwechslung immer weiter gegen "nicht vorhanden" drängt. WoW ist wie ein Patient im künstlichem Koma, der beatmet und gesättigt wird, aber niemand macht Anstalten in wieder zurück ins Leben zu holen. Das Spiel vegetiert einfach nurnoch vor sich hin, bis der Stecker gezogen wird. Vielleicht hat Blizzard ja noch ein paar Überraschungen parat, falls mal Verwandte zu besuch kommen. Bis auf 20 neue Pets und Mounts mit jedem Patch kommt doch eigentlich nichts mehr und das Gameplay, einst das Aushängeschild von WoW, wird immer schlechter. Schade um das schöne Spiel. Ich bin mir sicher: Wäre dieser Titel kein so heftiger wirtschaftlicher Erfolg gewesen, würden wir heute ein besseres World of Warcraft sehen.


@ Topic:

Das ist mal wieder typisch Blizzard: Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen und möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen. Anstatt das die nach 5 Jahren einfach mal brauchbare UI-Elemente einbauen, wird wieder etwas eingeführt, was nach Außen hin richtig toll klingt. Tatsächlich wird das eigentliche Problem aber nicht beseitigt, sondern nur ausgesessen. Die ganzen Addons müllen die WoW-Ordner dieser Welt zu, viele davon sind auch noch schlecht geschrieben und die Dinger kommunizieren unaufhörlich miteinander. Die FPS gehen in den Keller, die Latenz steigt. Freie Entfaltung in allen Ehren, aber es gibt einen Grund dafür warum jedes neue MMO da viel schärfere Regeln für Drittanbieter-Addons hat als WoW. Man verliert vollkommen die Kontrolle über die Performance.


----------



## AMD (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Ich bezweifel ganz stark, dass WoW dadurch flüssiger/besser laufen wird


----------



## belle (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein LAA-Flag könnte schon jetzt helfen – auf Kosten der Stabilität. Wenn ein Spiel 64 Bit braucht, dann aber _WoW_ & Co. Ihr seht: Eines der verhasstesten Spiele unserer Zeit (so wirkt es zumindest) mausert sich zur Technologiespitze (erst DX11, dann 64 Bit).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich mag das Spiel selbst auch nicht, aber eins muss man Blizzard lassen: Die patchen das Game und die Grafik schon seit Jahren, es gab auch kleinere Anpassungen und Verbesserungen. Damit können sie dann immer mehr Leute und mittlerweile wieder eine jüngere Generation in ihre Fänge ziehen, aber nicht mit mir!


----------



## Kötermän (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

High End Rechner und Probleme mit WoW? Wo habt ihr das denn aufgeschnappt? Von den WoW Kiddies, die mit Malware und 500 sinnlosen Addons zugemüllten Rechnern spielen?
Selbst mein 3 Jahre alter Mid-size Rechner hat absolut keine Probleme damit bei vollen Details, 16x AF, 4x AA und ca. 20 Addons. Ich habe sogar noch inoffizielle Grafikverbesserungen an wie z.B. mehr Grasdichte und Reichweite ab wann man es sieht. Und dank SSD braucht man auch kein 64 bit, da diese die Nachladeruckler komplett vernichtet, was aber schon mit nem RAID0 aus 2 normalen HDDs wunderbar funktioniert.
Viel eher solche Spiele wie ArmA 2 bräuchten 64 bit.

Übrigens: Wozu 64 bit, wenn das 32 bit Spiel nichtmal ansatzweise die möglichen 2 GB ausschöpft?


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Nun, wenn man WoW ein wenig Progressorientierter Spielt als der durchschnittliche 15 Jährige gummelspieler dann hat man ganz andere anforderungen an das Spiel.


Wenn ich überlege das ich mit meinem derzeitigen Rechner ( i7-875k @ 3,933 GHZ, GTX 470 @ 570 Takt, 8 GB Ram ) auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen im 25er Raid z.b. beim Ommnitron Verteidigungssystem oder auch beim Rat in Phase 3 teilweise unter die 40 FPS marke rutsche dann ist das für mich nicht mehr ausreichend zum Spielen. Grade wenn man eine Klasse spielt welche am Global CD hängt ist das tötlich.

WoW ist mit einem nicht High End rechner teilweise einfach unspielbar.


----------



## Kötermän (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Meine Güte, ich bin echt froh dass ich keinen Support mehr mache. 
Wenn du tatsächlich mit so einem Rechner Probleme in WoW hast, dann will ich nicht wissen wie es auf dem Ding aussieht.


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Schade das du vorschnell urteilst ohne dir ein Bild zu machen, aber naja das ist halt die "neue" Hardwarecom. Ich kann dich gern mal einladen das du dir mein Setup anschaust, einen gepflegteren Rechner wirs du kaum finden. 

Wenn man AA und AF nur ein wenig reduziert, dazu die Schatten etwas runterstellt - dann werden aus den 40 FPS mal eben 100 FPS. Es geht hier aber nicht darum zu zeigen wann WoW spielbar wird sondern ab wann man Problemlos mit den Max einstellungen spielen kann.

Und du mein junger Padawan, sag mal mal wo du die Info herhast das sich WoW nicht mal locker 2 GB Speicher krallt ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Würde das Spiel vier oder mehr Kerne voll ausfahren, dann gäb's keine Performance-Probleme. Nur ist es eben nicht so einfach, ein altes Grundgerüst extrem aufzupumpen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



Kötermän schrieb:


> High End Rechner und Probleme mit WoW? Wo habt ihr das denn aufgeschnappt? Von den WoW Kiddies, die mit Malware und 500 sinnlosen Addons zugemüllten Rechnern spielen? Selbst mein 3 Jahre alter Mid-size Rechner hat absolut keine Probleme damit bei vollen Details, 16x AF, 4x AA und ca. 20 Addons.


 Hallo.

Also in den entsprechenden Situationen ist es meiner Erfahrung nach zweitrangig mit wieviel AA man spielt (oder auf welcher HD WoW läuft usw). Das es im Raid, bzw generell wenn viele Spieler auf dem Bildschirm sind, xtreme Einbrüche bei den FPS geben kann ist ja nun schon hinlänglich bekannt (zumindest denen die raiden bzw auf nicht gänzlich leeren Realms spielen...). Aber auch wenn man solo unterwegs ist kann es dazu kommen das die FPS mal eben kräftig dahin schmilzen. Und das obwohl eigentlich weder CPU noch GPU oder HD am Limit arbeiten. Warum das so ist hat Raff ja schon angedeutet - das Spiel ist halt einfach schon ein paar Jährchen alt.

Es kann natürlich auch sein das Dein 3 Jahre alter "Mid-Size" Rechner über Hardware verfügt auf der (ungeachtet der Regler in den Optionen) manches nicht berechnet wird, was dann natürlich auch wieder in höheren FPS resultiert.

Denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die Stellen die (zb.) auf meinem Intel-Quad samt aktueller Graka und 15krpm-Raid auch mal auf 20FPS einbrechen, auf Deinem "Mid-Size" Rechner so garantiert nicht schneller laufen.

@Topic: Auch ich hoffe das die vollständige Nutzung aller vorhandenen Kerne schneller passiert als es die 64Bit-Unterstüzung geben wird, da auch ich davon ausgehe das dieser Schritt deutlich mehr Performance bringt. Ich hab schon vor langer Zeit, als WoW standardmäßig max. 2 Kerne genutzt hat, im TM die Kerne 3+4 dazu geschaltet. Allerdings resultierte dies (wie es aktuell auch "nur" der Fall ist) nicht in einer gesteigerten Performance, sondern lediglich in einer gleichmäßigeren Auslastung der 4 Kerne - und damit in ein paar Grad geringerer CPU-Temp (und dadurch geringerer Lüfterdrehzal - gerade mein alter QX6700 geht nicht gerade sparsam mit den Temps um*g*).

Gott zum Gruße.

PS: Seit einiger Zeit wird die WoW-FPS-Anzeige (mit der Maus über das eine Symbol rechts unten fahren) auch dann ständig aktualisiert wenn man mit der Maus dort stehen bleibt (vorher mußta man immer mit der Maus hin und her). Also zb. einfach mal in SW auf nen Greifen Richtung Beutebucht steigen (oder irgendwo langfliegen wo es dichte Vegetation gibt, zb. von Shatt über den Wald fliegen)) und mal auf die FPS achten...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Sicher gut fuer die WOW Junkies


----------



## MG42 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Je größer die Community ist die ein Spiel spielt, desto geschmackloser und schlechter ist es.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Oh man diese Ganzen WoW Hader hier...

@Topic

Es ist Nice was Blizzard wenigstens im dem Falle up to date bleibt 

Achja ich Fahre mit meinem Sys auch nicht schlecht, 
i3 @ 4,2GHz - GTX 470 @ 750 Core - 4GB.
Trotzdem hat man hin un wieder Ruckler drinne, was aber irgendwie ok ist wenn in OG grade mal wieder 2000 Leute stehen^^
DX11 War/ist schon nice gewesen


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

STRG + R zeigen dir die FPS an, dann muste nciht mit der Maus hin und her fahren ...


----------



## AMD (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Würde das Spiel vier oder mehr Kerne voll ausfahren, dann gäb's keine Performance-Probleme. Nur ist es eben nicht so einfach, ein altes Grundgerüst extrem aufzupumpen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Genau da liegt das Problem.
Ich vermute mal, dass dort nur minimale Änderungen am Code vorgenommen wurden und alles einfach als 64bit compiled wurde.
Das hat den Effekt, dass es mehr Speicher braucht (ist ja eig. normal bei 64bit Anwendungen) und gerne auch mal langsamer wird als die 32bit Version... Als schönes Beispiel nenn ich einfach mal Crysis, gibt aber auch noch andere...


----------



## bltpgermany (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Die Gelddruck Maschine muss halt am Laufen bleiben. Die sollten mal lieber Diablo 3 rausrücken.


----------



## Lorin (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, dass es sich um einen PC-only Titel handelt, und diese in der aktuellen Zeit einfach die Technologietreiber sind auf dem PC. WoW ist jetzt kein Spitzenbeispiel, aber DX11, bald vielleicht 64 bit, das sind Dinge die Blizz sicherlich bei den nächsten Spielen helfen werden und dann auch dort umgesetzt werden.
Dauert auch nicht mehr lange, dann hat Anno die Cryengine technisch überholt weil diese einfach auf X-Plattform setzt. Ja ich weiss, ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Aber es geht ums Prinzip. Die PC-Only Spieleschmieden bringen den PC immernoch am besten weiter und nutzen endlich die schon längst vorhandene Hardware besser aus.


----------



## Cey (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

RAM-hungrig? Also mehr als 2GB hats bei mir nie genötigt. Aber ich finde es auch sehr angenehm, wenn solche Titel auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik gehalten werden. Das DX11-Update war wirklich super.


----------



## daDexter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Sehr schön. Jetzt noch besserer Support für SLI / CF und Multi Monitoring - dann wirds für mich wieder interessanter.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



> Jetzt noch besserer Support für SLI / CF und Multi Monitoring


 
Besserer Support für Multi Monitoring? Welches Spiel hat denn besseren Support für Multi Monitoring?

WoW unterstützt immerhin als eines von ganz wenigen Spielen explizit mehrere Bildschirme und bietet auch dahingehende Grafikoptionen, auch der Vollbild-Fenstermodus ist in dem Zusammenhang vorbildhaft


----------



## daDexter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

WoW unterstützt laut Blizzard kein Multi Monitoring. Welches Spiel bessere Unterstützung bietet? Ne ganze Hand voll z.B. Crysis, Bad Comapny 2, Batman Arkham Asylum, Lost Planet 2 ...
Wer WoW auf Ultra Widescreen Auflösungen einstellt wird mit dem standard UI nur Probleme haben: ich rede hier von Nameplates, SCT etc. die einfach nur übergroß sind.  Natürlich gibt es haufenweise Add Ons und man bekommt es im Endeffekt auf ein spielbares Niveau - aber spaß ist das keiner. Von meiner erwähneten Unterstützung erwarte ich, dass genau solche Probleme wie übergroße Nameplates behoben werden - das anpassen des UI wie in Rift (alle Elemente bewegbar) wäre auch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Von einer Unterstützung erwarte ich nicht, wie es jetzt ist, dass ich zwar auf allen 3 Screens Bild hab, aber alle UI Elemente irgendwo unübersichtlich aufgeteilt sind und ich ohne Add Ons nichts daran ändern kann.

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, kannst das ganze ja selbst versuchen.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



Cey schrieb:


> RAM-hungrig? Also mehr als 2GB hats bei mir nie genötigt.


 der is geil ^^ wieso wird wohl nie mehr wie 2gig belegt? weils ne 32bit oftware is un die is auf 2gig pro programm/prozess limitiert. die aussage is also nur ein beweis dafür, das wow teils bis an die grenzen geht. ob die 64bit umtüdelung da nu großartig was dran ändern kann (da kann ein prozess ja nun mehr wie 2gig addressieren), is wieder ne andere frage, aber die aussage fand ich jetz witzig ^^


----------



## Xate (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Könnte zwar eine feine Sache werden, allerdings dann bitte mit paralleler 32 Bit exe. Wenn man sich mal den IE 64 BIt anschaut, dann sieht man, dass eine Umstellung auch Gefahren und ungeahnte komplikationen ( im Fall des IE Performance einbußen) bedeuten können.
Nacher haben wir 64 Bit Support, welcher den "RAM  Bug" behebt, allerdings auch eine 32 Bit exe, welche wesentlich stabiler läuft.

Aber solange ich den Müll nicht programmieren muss: macht man^^


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



> WoW unterstützt laut Blizzard kein Multi Monitoring.


 
Du hast recht... ich hätte schwören können, WoW hätte einen expliziten Multimonitor Modus...

Tatsächlich unterstützt es Multimonitorsysteme (Auswahl des verwendeten Bildschirms im Grafikmenü u.Ä.), die Anzeige auf mehrere Monitore zu erweitern jedoch nicht



> Wer WoW auf Ultra Widescreen Auflösungen einstellt wird mit dem standard UI nur Probleme haben: ich rede hier von Nameplates, SCT etc. die einfach nur übergroß sind.


 
Große Teile des UIs kann man mittlerweile auch mit Boardmitteln verschieben, die UI Skalierung kann man seit ich denken kann ändern...



> Könnte zwar eine feine Sache werden, allerdings dann bitte mit paralleler 32 Bit exe.


 
Wird es 100%ig geben; Blizzard wäre auch schön blöd jeden Besitzer eines 32Bit Systems auszusperren...


----------



## AMD (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Es gibt ja so tolle Programme, die sobald sie ein 64bit System erkennen, auch nur noch die 64bit Software ausführen - sobald man 32bit starten will kommt ein großes rotes Error - wird aber wohl nicht bei WoW passieren.

Aber ich sags nochmal: Die 64bit werden vermutlich rein garnix verbessern... aus altem Programmcode ein gutes 64bit Programm zu machen halte ich für quatsch, da dabei meistens nur langsamere Programme rauskommen...


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*



> Aber ich sags nochmal: Die 64bit werden vermutlich rein garnix verbessern... aus altem Programmcode ein gutes 64bit Programm zu machen halte ich für quatsch, da dabei meistens nur langsamere Programme rauskommen...


 
Muss nicht sein; die allermeiste x86-64Bit Software ist doch nur eine mehr oder weniger sorgfältige Überarbeitung einer 32Bit Version; auch wenn davon auszugehen ist, dass die 64Bit Version nicht unbedingt von Anfang an absolut problemlos und mit massivem Leistungsgewinn laufen wird kann man sich bei WoW doch sicher sein, dass sie mit der Zeit weiterentwickelt wird- und Blizzard führt die 64Bit Version sicher nicht zum Spaß ein...

...aber wer weiß, vielleicht verkauft Blizzard WoW demnächst als "WoW 64", schafft die 32Bit Version ab, überarbeitet die ganze Engine und versucht als Technologieführer ala Crysis zu punkten...


----------



## AMD (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher.... Blizzard ist auch nicht mehr das was es einmal war 

Wer garantiert denn, dass die 32bit Version auch wirklich gut (!) angepasst wird und man nicht einfach den selben source nur in x64 compiled? Wie gesagt... man hats schon oft genug gesehen bei irgendwelchen Spielen die X64 angeboten haben, besser war die x64 da nie, gerne sogar schlechter.
Da 64bit mehr Speicher reserviert, können die die 2GB Ram auch mal schnell zu 3 oder mehr GB Ram werden und auch wenn man genug Arbeitsspeicher hat, gut ist das trotzdem nicht...

Ich bin mir da nach wie vor sehr sicher, dass die 64bit Version keine Wunderverrichten wird. Die wird genauso stabil laufen wie die 32bit Version und dann hörts aber auch auf


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

WoW 64? Ich glaube da legt Nintendo ein Veto ein! xDDDD


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2011)

Update: mittlerweile ist das 64Bit Update offiziell, ein Releasetermin aber nach wie vor unbekannt


----------



## Verminaard (17. November 2011)

*AW: World of Warcraft: 64Bit Version in Aussicht?*

Immerhin geht Blizzard nach vorne, nicht wie andere Hersteller nach hinten. Moeglichst nur Multiplattformtitel und billige Konsolenports.
Trotzdem hat mir Blizzard vor der Hochzeit mit Activision und Bobby Kotzig besser gefallen, ungleich besser.



MG42 schrieb:


> Je größer die Community ist die ein Spiel spielt, desto geschmackloser und schlechter ist es.


 Wolltest du auch explizit etwas mitteilen, oder nur rumtrollen?
Mainstream ist ja immer so sehr schlecht, weil gute Sachen werden ja nur von den wenigsten Leuten mit DER Ahnung genutzt.



bltpgermany schrieb:


> Die Gelddruck Maschine muss halt am Laufen bleiben. Die sollten mal lieber Diablo 3 rausrücken.


Abgesehen von der Gelddruckmaschine, mir persoenlich ist es lieber etwas laenger auf ein Produkt zu warten, und dieses dann fertig zu kaufen.
Ich bin kein Betatester fuer Hard und Softwareschmieden. Viele koennen leider nicht warten, da wird geheult, geflamt, gewasweisichnicht alles.
Und wir bekommen dann so Sachen wie Crysis2, wo noch rumgepatcht werden muss, Bulldozer, der nicht wirklich fuer den Desktopmarkt gut ist und Fermi, der erst in der Zweitauflage gut ist, aufgetischt. (alles nur Beispiele, laesst sich beliebig fortsetzten).


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2012)

Update: mittlerweile ist der 64bit Client in der Patch 4.3.2 Testversion verfügbar.

PCGH Test: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...sserung-Praxis-Artikel-des-Tages/Spiele/Test/

Wann der 64Bit Client final veröffentlicht wird ist weiter unklar


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2012)

> offizielle PCGH Tests wären aber vielleicht nett





			
				PCGH.de (11.01.11) schrieb:
			
		

> *WoW mit 64 Bit: Frameraten *
> Die Frameraten sind im kompletten  Benchmark nahezu identisch.
> ...
> Kurz: Bisher  keine spürbaren Vorteile für 64 Bit.
> ...


Grafik von gestern mit der Technik von heute: WoW bekommt 64-Bit-Client - Wie profitieren Spieler von der Verbesserung?


----------



## Aggrotyp (16. Januar 2012)

lang ists her seit ich wow gezockt hab, zuerst dx11, jetzt 64bit --> vielleicht sollte ich in den nächsten 
monaten meinen account reaktivieren, einfach nur um zu gucken was aus dem game geworden ist... vieleicht...


----------

